# Button Popping



## RVGleason (Aug 24, 2011)

I work at a theater where part of my uniform includes wearing a vest. I need to wear a XXXL size and even then, on a couple of occasions, including today, a couple of buttons have popped off, which PlumpLin liked hearing when I told her. How do other FFA's feel about buttons popping from their fellas?

RV:eat1:


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2011)

RVGleason said:


> I work at a theater where part of my uniform includes wearing a vest. I need to wear a XXXL size and even then, on a couple of occasions, including today, a couple of buttons have popped off, which PlumpLin liked hearing when I told her. How do other FFA's feel about buttons popping from their fellas?
> 
> RV:eat1:



It makes me think, "oh fuck, now I'm going to have sew a button back on, later."


----------



## Broadside (Aug 24, 2011)

I had the same thing happen with a vest I recently bought. When I'm standing up it looks great. When I sit down every button is screaming and holding on for dear life, begging not to be shot off in front of me and begin ricocheting off of furniture.


----------



## escapist (Aug 24, 2011)

Freaking hell man. I hate button popping. I just busted a 6XLT shit! It didn't just pop the button it ripped that front seam about 1 inch! Having no white shirt I could stuff myself into for an interview besides that one only added to my frustration. That said, I think Chicken legs did enjoy the show a bit.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 24, 2011)

Let's try this again for the Ladies: What do you think when your fella's buttons pop? 

RV :eat1:


----------



## Melian (Aug 24, 2011)

RVGleason said:


> Let's try this again for the Ladies: What do you think when your fella's buttons pop?
> 
> RV :eat1:



Yeah, I'm a woman..... 

If you're waiting for everyone to say that we soak through our pants over a button, it's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## Broadside (Aug 24, 2011)

Melian said:


> Yeah, I'm a woman.....
> 
> If you're waiting for everyone to say that we soak through our pants over a button, it's probably not gonna happen.



I guess that begs the question... what does?

Of course there's a thread for that so...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 25, 2011)

RVGleason said:


> Let's try this again for the Ladies: What do you think when your fella's buttons pop?
> 
> RV :eat1:


It does nothing for me. Just another button to sew back on. 

You asked.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 25, 2011)

Melian said:


> If you're waiting for everyone to say that we soak through our pants over a button, it's probably not gonna happen.



........Damn it Melian! Every time I decide to post about my panty puddles you foil me!!!!!! 


Actually, I'm a fan of popping buttons, although it depends on the situation. I'm a wg fetishist, though, so all clothing ripping, etc shows off a gain and turns me on. On the other hand, I would not be turned on if someone was upset or embarrassed over it, context is everything.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 25, 2011)

I myself get annoyed when I pop a button.Which is why I'm a firm believer in pearl snap shirts.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> ........Damn it Melian! Every time I decide to post about my panty puddles you foil me!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm a fan of popping buttons, although it depends on the situation. I'm a wg fetishist, though, so all clothing ripping, etc shows off a gain and turns me on. On the other hand, I would not be turned on if someone was upset or embarrassed over it, context is everything.



Yeah, I think RV is just choosing the wrong boards to post threads on.

The vast majority of people I know would die of embarrassment if a button popped. Not to mention be annoyed, because rather than meaning it needs to be sewed back on... it's an indicator never to wear that item of clothing ever again.


----------



## rellis10 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, I think RV is just choosing the wrong boards to post threads on.
> 
> The vast majority of people I know would die of embarrassment if a button popped. Not to mention be annoyed, because rather than meaning it needs to be sewed back on... it's an indicator never to wear that item of clothing ever again.



Indeed, if a button pops off one of my shirts it means nothing to me other than annoyance that it's probably getting too small for me. I know a select few people here may enjoy the sight of large men in small clothes... but it's not practical for the outside world.

Luckily that very rarely happens with me, although I have one or two where buttons tend to unbutton themselves on occasion. Lucky I wear undershirts/vests a lot otherwise someone's getting an impromptu view of my bellybutton


----------



## Paquito (Aug 26, 2011)

This is why I advocate taking these things to the Weight Board or Weight Gain Board. You'll get a more positive response there.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 26, 2011)

Paquito said:


> This is why I advocate taking these things to the Weight Board or Weight Gain Board. You'll get a more positive response there.



But most of the BHM only want input from FFAs and they feel they don't get that on the Weight Board. Personally, I agree with you, but I think that's why these threads always end up here. Now shut up and post some more pictures of the blown out crotch of your pants. Geez! Why do I have to keep explaining to you how this whole "you're just eye candy" thing works?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 26, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Yeah, I think RV is just choosing the wrong boards to post threads on.
> 
> The vast majority of people I know would die of embarrassment if a button popped. Not to mention be annoyed, because rather than meaning it needs to be sewed back on... it's an indicator never to wear that item of clothing ever again.



Sorry for the double post. Just saw this. Yeah, that's why I said context is everything. Having a guy put on an old shirt that doesn't fit in the privacy of your own home is one thing......actually having him lose buttons in public.... totally different situation.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 26, 2011)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> But most of the BHM only want input from FFAs and they feel they don't get that on the Weight Board. Personally, I agree with you, but I think that's why these threads always end up here. Now shut up and post some more pictures of the blown out crotch of your pants. Geez! Why do I have to keep explaining to you how this whole "you're just eye candy" thing works?



I blew out my crotch for you, baby. 
And I do understand wanting input from the FFAs, just that this board has become a bit... judgmental? and I imagine said BHM would get a more positive response from the other board.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 28, 2011)

RVGleason said:


> I work at a theater where part of my uniform includes wearing a vest. I need to wear a XXXL size and even then, on a couple of occasions, including today, a couple of buttons have popped off, which PlumpLin liked hearing when I told her. How do other FFA's feel about buttons popping from their fellas?
> 
> RV:eat1:



Would make me feel incredibly, incredibly erotic...

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 28, 2011)

It mostly annoys me because it means I have to get that damn thing back on.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 29, 2011)

Hasn't happened to me so far. When I was a very round kid, though, I loved being able to pop open the snaps on my pants by breathing in when I sat down, so I'm decidedly atypical.


----------



## BrokenCassette (Aug 31, 2011)

Thought it doesn't seem like it always works super well in real life, I'll admit I have a soft spot for button popping. XD


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

Booty Poppin' :wubu:


----------

